# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Những lí do nên mua card đồ họa Nvidia Maxwell ở thời điểm hiện tại

## tienhuy111

Vào thời điểm hiện tại thị trường card đồ họa Nvidia dành cho máy tính ở Việt Nam đang có sự chuyển giao giữa các thế hệ card đồ họa của mình. Khi dòng sản phẩm card đồ họa thế hệ mới của Nvidia là Geforce GTX 10XX được ra mắt thì ngay lập tức nó trở thảnh mối quan tâm chính của người tiêu dùng cũng như là các game thủ đang có ý định nâng cấp hay đầu tư một hệ thống máy tính mới phục vụ cho việc trải nghiệm các game của mình. Tuy nhiên khi dòng sản phẩm GTX 10XX được ra mắt thì ngay lập tức các sản phẩm card đồ họa GTX 9XX Maxwell thuộc thế hệ cũ ngay lập tức đã có sự giảm giá đáng kể cũng như các gói khuyến mại lớn nhằm kích cầu thị trường trước khi thế card đồ họa mới chính thức đổ bộ vào thị trường Việt Nam.

​Đây được cho là cơ hội lớn dành cho các game thủ dòng MOBA hay các game thủ chơi các dòng game offline ở độ phân giải dưới mức 4K. Tuy việc ra mắt của thế hệ card GTX 10XX làm cho nhiều người trở nên khá băn khoăn trong việc lựa chọn nên mua card Nvidia Maxwell (Nvidia GTX 9XX) hay đợi một thời gian để đầu tư hẳn lên thế hệ card mới Nvidia Pascal (Nvidia GTX 10XX). Trong bài viết này mình sẽ đưa ra các lí do vì sao nên mua card đồ họa Nvidia GTX 9XX hay còn gọi là Nvidia Maxwell ở thời điểm hiện tại.

​*1. Giá thành tốt so với hiệu năng có được*
Đây là một trong những lí do đầu tiên cần phải đề cập đến khi nói đến những sản phẩm card đồ họa Nvidia thuộc thế hệ Maxwell. Nói về các card đồ họa thuộc thế hệ GTX 9XX thì có lẽ đây là một trong những dòng sản phẩm thành công và được nhiều người biết đến nhất trong các thế hệ cũng như trong các dòng card đồ họa của Nvidia.

​Vào thời điểm này năm ngoái thì đây vẫn là các mẫu sản phẩm thuộc dạng hàng hot khi cấu hình của chúng vẫn nằm trong top đỉnh cao về sức mạnh hiệu năng và vào thời điểm đó người có trong tay một card đồ họa GTX 950 và GTX 960 đã là một niềm mơ ước. Giá thành của chúng vẫn còn khá cao để một game thủ bình thường có thể sở hữu một trong số chúng. Đa phần các game thủ với khả năng tài chính ở mức vừa phải chỉ có thể đầu tư được một cấu hình tầm trung chỉ có thể với các card đồ họa GTX 750 hoặc mạnh hơn là GTX 750Ti.

​Tuy nhiên vào thời điểm hiện tại giá của các card đồ họa thuộc thế hệ 9XX đã có giá rất tốt và các game thủ với khả năng tài chính tầm trung đã có thể sở hữu chúng một chi phí không quá cao. Trung bình giá của mỗi phiên bản card đồ họa thuộc dòng Maxwell đến thời điểm hiện tại giá đều đã được giảm từ một đế hai triệu đồng tùy dòng, thậm chí ở dòng 980 và 980ti giá của chúng còn được giảm sâu hơn thế.
Có thể nhiều bạn sẽ nói con số đó là không nhiều và không quá ấn tượng. Nhưng khi nhìn vào giá bán ra vào thời điểm một năm trước của chúng so với hiện tại thì có thể thấy giá của chúng đã giảm trung bình từ 20% đến 30% trở lên. Đây là một con số hết sức đáng quan tâm.
Cùng với một mức giá hấp dẫn tại thời điểm hiện tại thì hiệu năng mà các card đồ họa thuộc thế hệ Maxwell 9XX mang lại thì không có gì phải phàn nàn khi chỉ với card đồ họa yếu nhất thuộc dòng 9XX là GTX 950, đây là dòng sản phẩm được ra mắt cuối cùng của dòng Maxwell và cũng là một cái tên được nhắc đến nhiều nhất trong thời gian gần đây với hàng loạt ưu điểm như giá thành rẻ hiệu năng tốt. Và với sản phẩm cấu hình thấp nhất thuộc dòng 9XX này đã có thể mang đến cho người chơi khả năng chiến các game khủng ở độ phân giải full hd một cách nhẹ nhàng và mượt mà và không gặp phải khó khăn gì hết.
Trong khi đó để đầu tư một chiếc card thuộc thế hệ mới Pascal với một cấu hình mạnh mẽ nhưng cùng với đó thì đây là một dòng sản phẩm mới ra mắt nên giá thành của nó cũng khá cao và hiện tại thì nó chỉ dành cho những game thủ với túi tiền rủng rỉnh mà thôi

*2. Phù hợp với đa số cấu hình của các game hiện nay*
Ở thời điểm hiện tại với sự tiến bộ trong công nghệ đồ họa và dựng hình các hoạt cảnh trong các game hiện nay đã và đang không ngừng được nâng cao về chất lượng, độ phân giải, cũng như ngày càng giống với hiện thực ngoài đời. Tuy nhiên đa phần độ phân giải của các game hiện tại vẫn đa phần chỉ đang ở mức từ Full HD đến 2K. Ở một số game khủng đã có sự hỗ trợ độ phân giải lên đến 4K.

​Tuy nhiên khi đó trở ngại ở đây chính là các màn hình hiện tại mà đa phần mọi người sở hữu chỉ ở mức Full HD hoặc 2K. Rất hiếm game thủ sở hữu màn hình ở độ phân giải 4K vì chúng rất mắc và thực tế là không cần thiết ở điều kiện hiện tại. Chính vì thế dù các game có được hỗ trợ độ phân giải 4K thì với đa số các game thủ hiện nay cũng chỉ có thể trải nghiệm chúng ở độ phân giải Full HD hoặc 2K.
Với việc trải nghiệm các game khủng ở độ phân giải Full HD và 2K thì việc lựa chọn các card đồ họa với cấu hình khủng thuộc thế hệ Pascal là một sự lựa chọn khá lãng phí khi mà chúng được sinh ra là cho các game ở độ phân giải cao 4K.
Trong khi đó với các card đồ họa Maxwell lại là những mẫu sản phẩm hỗ trợ mạnh mẽ cho các game ở độ phân giải Full HD và 2K. Khi trải nghiệm game ở độ phân giải Full HD thì ta sẽ có sự lựa chọn với các card đồ họa như GTX 950 GTX 960 chúng là những card đồ họa chuyên dụng được Nvidia ra mắt với mục đích chính là dành cho các game có độ phân giải Full HD. Với các card này khi ta trải nghiệm các game ở độ phân giải Full HD sẽ sử dụng hiệu năng của card một cách tốt nhất không thừa cũng không thiếu.

​Còn trong khi đó với các game ở độ phân giải 2K thì sẽ là đất diễn của các card đồ họa GTX 970 và GTX 980 khi mà chúng là những mẫu card đồ họa họa được sinh ra để hỗ trợ các game ở độ phân giải này nên hiệu năng của chúng sẽ được sử dụng một cách hiệu quả nhất mà không bị quá dư thừa như các card 1080 hay 1070 thuộc thế hệ Pascal.
Còn khi so sánh hiệu năng của thế hệ Maxwell với các thế hệ trước thì ta chỉ lấy ra một đơn cừ là chiếc GTX 950 chiếc yếu nhất trong dòng GTX 9XX thì hiệu năng của nó so với các thế hệ trước cũng đã vượt trội một cách đáng ngạc nể. Hiệu suất làm việc của Geforce GTX 950 cao hơn đến 35% so với Geforce GTX 750 Ti và cao hơn gấp 3 lần so với Geforce GTX 650.

​

----------


## bluedragon0702

*3. Hỗ trợ nhiều công nghệ tối ưu hóa các game giúp mang lại trải nghiệm tốt nhất*
Đi cùng với sự phát triển mạnh mẽ về mặt hiệu năng xử lí của phẩn cứng thì Nvidia cũng tung ra hàng loạt công nghệ mới đi kèm trên thế hệ card Maxwell giúp mang đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất cho người chơi.
Đầu tiên phải nói đến chính là GeForce Experience đây là một phần mềm chỉ dành riêng cho thế hệ card đồ họa Nvidia Geforce GTX Maxwell với tính năng nổi bật nhất là giúp tối ưu hóa phần cứng của máy tính với game một cách tốt nhất chỉ thông qua một cú click chuột

​Ngoài khả năng tối ưu hóa phần cứng với các game ra, trên công cụ GeForce Experience còn cung cấp cho chúng ta khá nhiều công cụ tiện ích bao gồm
-* Keep Your Drivers Up To Date* : Ghi chép thông tin cấu hình hệ thống và phiên bản driver để cập nhật ( nếu có )
- *Auto-Optimize Your Games* : Tự động tối ưu setting cho game tùy thuộc vào sở thích của Gamer
- *Stream Your Games to NVIDIA® SHIELD™* : Theo lời Nvidia, tính năng này giúp bạn có thể chơi trực tiếp trò chơi của mình, trên PC, bằng NVIDIA Shield, mà không cần phải bò ra khỏi giường để mò đến PC.
- *Share Your Greatest Gaming Moments* : Ghi hình game, kết nối và chia sẻ lên mạng xã hội.
Và trong phiên bản beta của phần mềm này, NVIDIA đã đưa thêm vào Geforce Experience một số chức năng mới với khả năng chia sẻ và chơi game cùng với bạn bè. Hứa hẹn sẽ còn mang lại cho bạn những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời hơn nữa.

​Dù chưa phải là phiên bản chính thức, hiện tại các tính năng mới này chỉ được thêm vào trên Geforce Experience phiên bản beta, tính năng mới này hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến một sự cải tiến đáng kể cho chức năng GameStream có sẵn. Theo đó, các tính năng mới này sẽ là một sự kết hợp đặc biệt “lồng” thêm chế độ chơi hợp tác (co-op) ngay trong khi người chơi đang stream (chơi và phát trực tiếp) một tựa game nào đó.
Các tính năng mới mang đến cho người dùng khả năng chia sẻ khá đa dạng và ta có thể tổng hợp thành ba chế độ chia sẻ chính như sau :
- Watches me play
- Play as me
- Play alongside me

​*Công nghệ khử răng cưa đa khung hình* (MFAA - Multi-Frame Anti-aliasing) giúp nâng cao chất lượng hình ảnh lên đến hơn 30% so với thế hệ cũ.

​MFAA theo NVIDIA thì đây là cơ chế khử răng cưa cho phép chúng ta có được hình ảnh được xử lý khử răng cưa có chất lượng như MSAA 4x nhưng hiệu năng card chỉ tương đương MSAA 2x. Nói cách khác, bạn sẽ có hình ảnh được khử răng cưa cỡ MSAA 4x với số khung hình (fps) tương đương với số fps khi set MSAA 2x và khả năng xử lí nhanh hơn và chất lượng hình ảnh cũng mượt mà hơn.

<script type="text/psajs" orig_index="9">(function(){window.pagespeed=window  .pagespeed||{};var b=window.pagespeed,c=function(){};c.prototype.a=fu  nction(){var a=document.getElementsByTagName("pagespeed_iframe"  );if(0<a.length){for(var a=a[0],f=document.createElement("iframe"),d=0,e=a.attrib  utes,g=e.length;d<g;++d)f.setAttribute(e[d].name,e[d].value);a.parentNode.replaceChild(f,a)}};c.prototy  pe.convertToIframe=c.prototype.a;b.b=function(){b.  deferIframe=new c};b.deferIframeInit=b.b;})();
pagespeed.deferIframeInit();</script><pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Nef6yWYu0-I?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""><script pagespeed_orig_type="text/javascript" type="text/psajs" orig_index="10">
pagespeed.deferIframe.convertToIframe();</script></pagespeed_iframe>​*DSR thưởng thức game với độ phân giải cao:* DSR sẽ xử lý các game ở độ phân giải cao hơn, chi tiết hơn rồi sau đó, kết quả xử lý được DSR nén lại và trả về độ phân giải thực trên màn hình của bạn, do đó, bạn có thể thưởng thức hình ảnh đồ họa 4K, độ phân giải 3840 x 2160 trên bất kỳ màn hình phổ thông nào.
DSR cải thiện đáng kể chất lượng hình ảnh, với việc bổ sung 13 bộ lọc chống răng cưa Gaussian và kỹ thuật downsampling đã giảm đáng kể mức độ sai lệch, tiếp tục nâng cao chất lượng chi tiết hình ảnh.

<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/rSUSYaa6C9s?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""><script pagespeed_orig_type="text/javascript" type="text/psajs" orig_index="11">
pagespeed.deferIframe.convertToIframe();</script></pagespeed_iframe>​*Hỗ trợ DirectX 12*: Cùng với sự ra mắt của Windows 10 và DirectX12 đã giúp NVIDIA nâng cao chất lượng hình ảnh bằng cách nâng độ phân giải lên 4K, đưa hình ảnh lên mức tuyệt đỉnh. Có được bước đột phá này là nhờ Microsoft đã đưa ra một nền tảng thư viện đồ họa mới là DirectX 12.
Tương thích V-SYNC và G-SYNC: Là một sản phẩm vừa mới được ra mắt nên Geforce GTX 950 được NVIDIA hỗ trợ đầy đủ cả V-SYNC và cả G-SYNC.
*Hỗ trợ NVIDIA GameWorks:*
Một điểm nữa cần phải nhắc đến đó chính là việc hỗ trợ công nghệ NVIDIA GameWorks với hàng loạt các công nghệ độc quyền như :
· HairWorks: giúp mô phỏng lại những chi tiết nhỏ như tóc, lông, cỏ của nhân vật làm cho môi trường chuyển động mượt mà hơn, chân thật hơn đến từng chi tiết.
· Number of Background Characters: giúp nâng cao mức độ chi tiết của hình ảnh.
· HBAO Shadow Quality: giúp nâng cao chất lượng đổ bóng,phân loại thiết lập bóng theo mức độ chi tiết của hình ảnh.
· Terrain Quality: giúp nâng cao chất lượng,độ chi tiết của bề mặt địa hình.
· Water Quality: giúp nâng cao chất lượng hình ảnh mặt nước, chuyển động của sóng, nước.
· Grass Density: giúp nâng cao chất lượng thể hiện hình ảnh cây cối, tán lá
· Texture Quality: giúp nâng cao chất lượng các kết cấu
· Foliage Visibility Range: giúp tạo ra phân loại rừng theo từng chi tiết khác nhau trên một khu vực rộng lớn như bãi cỏ,rừng cây, bụi rậm.
· Detail level: giúp điều chỉnh mức độ chi tiết.mở rộng quy mô,số lượng vật thể nhìn thấy trong cùng một thời gian.
· PhysX: xử lý các hiệu ứng vật lí đem lại những hình ảnh sống động chân thật hơn trong các vụ nổ, sự tương tác qua lại giữa các vật thể cũng như khói hoặc sương mù.

<pagespeed_iframe width="500" height="300" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/DA_k2NA80vM?wmode=opaque" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen=""><script pagespeed_orig_type="text/javascript" type="text/psajs" orig_index="12">
pagespeed.deferIframe.convertToIframe();</script></pagespeed_iframe>​*4. Tiết kiệm điện năng trên các game MOBA với driver icafe*
Tiết kiệm điên năng: Với việc được xây dựng trên kiến trúc vi xử lí Maxwell nên mức độ tiêu thụ điện năng của Geforce GTX 9XX là rất tốt so với thế hệ card Kepler. Điển hình trên chiếc GTX 950 chỉ tiêu tốn 90W điện theo công bố của nhà sản xuất, một con số được đánh giá là rất tốt khi so với 140W của người anh em đời trước là GTX 660 và khi so với đối thủ cùng phân khúc là AMD Radeon R9 280X với công suất tiêu thụ là 190W thì lại càng tốt hơn.
Hệ thống tản nhiệt thế hệ mới: Hệ thống tản nhiệt trên Geforce GTX 9XX cũng là một bước đột phá trên thế hệ card Maxwell, hệ thống quạt sẽ không chạy khi card đồ họa làm việc ở hiệu suất thấp và nhiệt độ của GPU vẫn chưa quá cao. Điển hình là trong các game MOBA không yêu cầu sức mạnh phần cứng quá cao, khi đó quạt làm mát sẽ hoàn toàn ngừng quay và sẽ không tạo ra tiếng ồn. Đây được cho là một ưu điểm khi bạn có thể thưởng thức game vào buổi tối mà không có tiếng ồn.
Ngoài ra với các phòng game chuyên nghiệp dành cho thể thao điện tử với điển hình là các game MOBA thì Nvidia cũng cung cấp một giải pháp mới nhằm tiết kiệm điện năng trên các card đồ họa này với driver Icafe giúp giảm hiệu năng của các card đồ họa xuống mức độ phù hợp với các game MOBA nhằm giúp tránh lãng phí hiệu năng dư thừa cũng như giúp tiết kiệm điện năng một cách triệt để.
Trên đây là 4 lí do chính mình đưa ra giúp cho các bạn đang phân vân nên lựa chọn mua card đồ họa nào ở thời điểm hiện tại là tốt nhất. Câu trả lời mình đưa ra chính là thế hệ card đồ họa Maxwell của Nvidia

----------


## clickenter

Tác giả viết hay quá, những lí do trên càng khiến em trung thành với em GTX 970 hơn ^^!

----------


## Nam An Tam

Em cũng đang định ráp 1 dàn máy mới. Core i5 6600 và GTX 970. Ok chứ bác

----------


## ntthu.831

> Em cũng đang định ráp 1 dàn máy mới. Core i5 6600 và GTX 970. Ok chứ bác


Ngon rồi bác, GTX 970 cũng chiến nổi các game offline bây giờ rồi, chỉ là hiệu năng ko bằng đám trâu bò GTX 980Ti - 1070 - 1080 thôi hehe

----------


## dichvuseo001

Em đang định build cấu hình khoảng 25 triệu để chơi game, thớt giúp em với, e cảm ơn ạ

----------


## nhoc

> Em đang định build cấu hình khoảng 25 triệu để chơi game, thớt giúp em với, e cảm ơn ạ


Mình build cho bạn tham khảo đây
CPU i5 6600
Main Asrock Falta1ly H170 Performance 
Ram 2x8GB Gskill Ripjaws 4 
VGA MSI GTX 970 Gaming 
SSD Crucial BX200 480GB 
PSU Antec Neo 650 
HSF Thermalright true 140
Case Corsair 100r

----------

